# TP-Link vs Asus



## Zero4549

TP-Link has made some really nice stuff lately - often matching competitor's models for significantly lower prices.

That said, they also have a lot of junk older products in their catalog that you need to be wary of.

For your budget, there are currently a whole lot of really great options that will be more than enough for most users. Without knowing more about what you are looking for, it is hard to recommend anything precisely, but I wouldn't shy away from a well-reviewed unit from either brand.

As for a pci-e adapter, I can't recommend anything as I haven't had any use for wireless in a desktop for nearly 10 years now. What I do know is that you absolutely do not want your antennas just sticking out the back of your PCI card (or worse yet, no antennas at all) as your metal chassis will do an amazing job blocking your transmissions and giving you some lovely double digits packet loss. Look for something that either has a long extension on the antennas, or better yet standard removable antenna connectors so that you can replace them yourself with something appropriate for your particular setup.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> TP-Link has made some really nice stuff lately - often matching competitor's models for significantly lower prices.
> 
> That said, they also have a lot of junk older products in their catalog that you need to be wary of.
> 
> For your budget, there are currently a whole lot of really great options that will be more than enough for most users. Without knowing more about what you are looking for, it is hard to recommend anything precisely, but I wouldn't shy away from a well-reviewed unit from either brand.
> 
> As for a pci-e adapter, I can't recommend anything as I haven't had any use for wireless in a desktop for nearly 10 years now. What I do know is that you absolutely do not want your antennas just sticking out the back of your PCI card (or worse yet, no antennas at all) as your metal chassis will do an amazing job blocking your transmissions and giving you some lovely double digits packet loss. Look for something that either has a long extension on the antennas, or better yet standard removable antenna connectors so that you can replace them yourself with something appropriate for your particular setup.


PCE-AC68 will this pci-e from asus have long extensions antennas ? or removable ?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> PCE-AC68 will this pci-e from asus have long extensions antennas ? or removable ?


Yes, that particular card uses an antenna array that is not only removable, but is also seated on an extension cord. You should be able to find a nice place to seat the array that won't be blocked by anything. In the event you need higher gain antennas or a longer distance cord, you can add those yourself.

BTW, the PCE-AC68 is the newer, faster, and more universally compatible version of the PCE-AC66. They both cost about the same, so if I were to get one or the other, I'd grab the AC68.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yes, that particular card uses an antenna array that is not only removable, but is also seated on an extension cord. You should be able to find a nice place to seat the array that won't be blocked by anything. In the event you need higher gain antennas or a longer distance cord, you can add those yourself.
> 
> BTW, the PCE-AC68 is the newer, faster, and more universally compatible version of the PCE-AC66. They both cost about the same, so if I were to get one or the other, I'd grab the AC68.


thank you for that price range of PCE AC-68. do u recommend any TP link within that price range that could be better ? or asus pce-ac-68 is already the best at its price range ?


----------



## ASUSfreak

I have RT-AC66U but I don't use it for WiFi that much...

Here you can see how it looks "inside" (the GUI software) and what options/it can do.

http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_ui/en/Advanced_OperationMode_Content.html

I must say I'm not that happy with my WiFi performance... but it depends from situation to situation... (concrete wall in between, computer chassis in between etc)

But then again I'm a real networking NOOB! I guess if you set it up correct it will perform awesome









But as said, I use cable, not WiFi

EDIT: look at Merlin Tower for router updates


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> thank you for that price range of PCE AC-68. do u recommend any TP link within that price range that could be better ? or asus pce-ac-68 is already the best at its price range ?


In the same price range as the AC-A8 you have the TP-LINK Archer T8E and T9E.

The T9E is TP-Link's direct competitor to the AC-68, but it costs a few bucks more (at least in my area), and has short, albeit removable, antennas which I would want to replace with something I could position farther away from the system. I am not aware of any distinct advantage of the T9E, but like I said I've been out of the loop on wireless adapters so perhaps someone else might have a reason to recommend it. Personally from what I can see, I'd get the ASUS instead of this one.

The T8E is a older, slower model ,similar to ASUS's AC-66. Like the T9E, it has the same antenna situation that I would personally recommend replacing. Unlike the T9E however, it does seem to have a couple nice advantages over its competitor the AC-66. First off, it costs significantly less, and secondly it has less known compatibility issues with modern systems. I'd pick this over the AC-66. Whether I'd pick it over the AC-68 would depend on how important the extra speed of the AC-68 would be to my usage. If you are just looking for a reliable internet connection, you could probably save some money, grab the T9E, and not notice any difference. If you need that extra speed for local network file transfers or streaming or something, then grab the AC-68.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I have RT-AC66U but I don't use it for WiFi that much...
> 
> Here you can see how it looks "inside" (the GUI software) and what options/it can do.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/nw/dummy_ui/en/Advanced_OperationMode_Content.html
> 
> I must say I'm not that happy with my WiFi performance... but it depends from situation to situation... (concrete wall in between, computer chassis in between etc)
> 
> But then again I'm a real networking NOOB! I guess if you set it up correct it will perform awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as said, I use cable, not WiFi
> 
> EDIT: look at Merlin Tower for router updates


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> In the same price range as the AC-A8 you have the TP-LINK Archer T8E and T9E.
> 
> The T9E is TP-Link's direct competitor to the AC-68, but it costs a few bucks more (at least in my area), and has short, albeit removable, antennas which I would want to replace with something I could position farther away from the system. I am not aware of any distinct advantage of the T9E, but like I said I've been out of the loop on wireless adapters so perhaps someone else might have a reason to recommend it. Personally from what I can see, I'd get the ASUS instead of this one.
> 
> The T8E is a older, slower model ,similar to ASUS's AC-66. Like the T9E, it has the same antenna situation that I would personally recommend replacing. Unlike the T9E however, it does seem to have a couple nice advantages over its competitor the AC-66. First off, it costs significantly less, and secondly it has less known compatibility issues with modern systems. I'd pick this over the AC-66. Whether I'd pick it over the AC-68 would depend on how important the extra speed of the AC-68 would be to my usage. If you are just looking for a reliable internet connection, you could probably save some money, grab the T9E, and not notice any difference. If you need that extra speed for local network file transfers or streaming or something, then grab the AC-68.


hi i went to the shop looking for asus . whats the difference with RT-AC68U and DSL-68U
https://www.asus.com/uk/Networking/DSLAC68U/
and is TP-Link D9 as good as the AC68U version by asus ?


----------



## twerk

If you're buying a router today, get the Netgear R7000. Not only is it the best performing AC1900 router, it's the best value and has been for over 2 years now.

As you can see in the charts below, it performs quite a bit better than the RT-AC68U.





Take a look around SNB, it's a great site for this sort of thing. Here's the router charts and R7000 review.

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/tools/rankers/router/view

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/32239-ac1900-first-look-netgear-r7000-a-asus-rt-ac68u

I'd advise putting DD-WRT on it, gives you more access to what the hardware has to offer.

As for PCI Wi-Fi adapter. The TP-Link Archer T9E would be my vote, I have one myself. It's exactly the same performance wise as the Asus PCE-AC68 but it has as black PCB and heatsink. It's also quite a bit cheaper in the UK but that may vary for you depending on location. Antennas are always swappable.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> If you're buying a router today, get the Netgear R7000. Not only is it the best performing AC1900 router, it's the best value and has been for over 2 years now.
> 
> As you can see in the charts below, it performs quite a bit better than the RT-AC68U.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look around SNB, it's a great site for this sort of thing. Here's the router charts and R7000 review.
> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/tools/rankers/router/view
> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/32239-ac1900-first-look-netgear-r7000-a-asus-rt-ac68u
> 
> I'd advise putting DD-WRT on it, gives you more access to what the hardware has to offer.
> 
> As for PCI Wi-Fi adapter. The TP-Link Archer T9E would be my vote, I have one myself. It's exactly the same performance wise as the Asus PCE-AC68 but it has as black PCB and heatsink. It's also quite a bit cheaper in the UK but that may vary for you depending on location. Antennas are always swappable.


is it worth trying the netgear ? i heard good reviews about Asus , TP link but never really hear much about netgear. one website is it able to justify.
sorry i dont mean to be rude or anything. but im just trying to understand







hope you dont mind me asking.
and of course i grealy appreciate your post and link.







your website helps alot thanks ! but may i know your opinion ?


----------



## BarneyRubble

I second the Net Gear suggestion. It's what they do and they are good at it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> is it worth trying the netgear ? i heard good reviews about Asus , TP link but never really hear much about netgear. one website is it able to justify.
> sorry i dont mean to be rude or anything. but im just trying to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you dont mind me asking.
> and of course i grealy appreciate your post and link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your website helps alot thanks ! but may i know your opinion ?


SmallNetBuilder are probably the most respected consumer networking site but I understand you wanting more reviews. I've had a look around and all other reviews are just garbage, they have awful testing methodology.

Asus don't really have a networking pedigree, whereas TP-Link and Netgear do. Especially Netgear, who's products you'll see in businesses and companies everywhere.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> SmallNetBuilder are probably the most respected consumer networking site but I understand you wanting more reviews. I've had a look around and all other reviews are just garbage, they have awful testing methodology.
> 
> Asus don't really have a networking pedigree, whereas TP-Link and Netgear do. Especially Netgear, who's products you'll see in businesses and companies everywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> I second the Net Gear suggestion. It's what they do and they are good at it.


you guys obviously know wayyy more than i do. so from the website smallnetbuilder they use extremely accurate tools compared to other websites that can be found from google ? because i know nothing about tools compared to you guys.
if netgear the top 1 product. it is top 1 . but does it have alot of compability issue and stuff ? besides performance since is top 1.
sorry first time buying networking stuff. im worried alot about issues that occur as it is my first time experience buying networking products.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> you guys obviously know wayyy more than i do. so from the website smallnetbuilder they use extremely accurate tools compared to other websites that can be found from google ? because i know nothing about tools compared to you guys.
> if netgear the top 1 product. it is top 1 . but does it have alot of compability issue and stuff ? besides performance since is top 1.
> sorry first time buying networking stuff. im worried alot about issues that occur as it is my first time experience buying networking products.


It's not just that SmallNetBuilder have the tools, it's that the reviewers are competent. Although they do have a nice test setup. You can see their testing tech here:

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/32478-how-we-test-wireless-products-revison-8

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/32477-how-we-test-smallnetbuilders-wireless-testbed-v2-

Networking is fairly straight forward and built on standards. As long as a device supports the 802.11 standard (Wi-Fi) in any form it will work.

The Netgear R7000 will work out of the box, with no configuration needed. You can go into the GUI and set the router name, password, IP address etc but you don't have to if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## danielhowk

New model for nighthawk netgear and since netgear is older
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's not just that SmallNetBuilder have the tools, it's that the reviewers are competent. Although they do have a nice test setup. You can see their testing tech here:
> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/32478-how-we-test-wireless-products-revison-8
> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/32477-how-we-test-smallnetbuilders-wireless-testbed-v2-
> 
> Networking is fairly straight forward and built on standards. As long as a device supports the 802.11 standard (Wi-Fi) in any form it will work.
> 
> The Netgear R7000 will work out of the box, with no configuration needed. You can go into the GUI and set the router name, password, IP address etc but you don't have to if you don't feel comfortable.


lastly i want to ask. since netgear R7000 is 2 years old. is there a new model of it ? or releasing soon ? should i wait for it ? will it be better the newer model etc
should i go for usb wireless or pci e adapater wireless. not sure which is better. but from what i heard pci-e is more stabil in a long run if im not moving my desktop around. i cant seem to find usb wireless and pci-e wireless, in smallnetbuild for the top 1 of its kind.
if pci-e is better do your have any top model or brand to recommend to go along with netgear r7000 ? so far i was going for Asus 68 pci-e
if usb wireless is better than pci-e do you have a model to recommend ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> New model for nighthawk netgear and since netgear is older
> lastly i want to ask. since netgear R7000 is 2 years old. is there a new model of it ? or releasing soon ? should i wait for it ? will it be better the newer model etc
> should i go for usb wireless or pci e adapater wireless. not sure which is better. but from what i heard pci-e is more stabil in a long run if im not moving my desktop around. i cant seem to find usb wireless and pci-e wireless, in smallnetbuild for the top 1 of its kind.
> if pci-e is better do your have any top model or brand to recommend to go along with netgear r7000 ? so far i was going for Asus 68 pci-e
> if usb wireless is better than pci-e do you have a model to recommend ?


There are higher end models than the R7000 but they aren't worth it. On paper they are better but in practice they often perform worse than the R7000. Plus they are 4x4:4 MIMO which no adapters support, most adapters don't even support 3x3:3.

Go for a PCIe adapter, they offer better performance. The Asus PCE-AC68 and TP-Link T9E are the top 2. What you go for depends on price and aesthetics. I hate the look of the red on the Asus so I went with the TP-Link.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There are higher end models than the R7000 but they aren't worth it. On paper they are better but in practice they often perform worse than the R7000. Plus they are 4x4:4 MIMO which no adapters support, most adapters don't even support 3x3:3.
> 
> Go for a PCIe adapter, they offer better performance. The Asus PCE-AC68 and TP-Link T9E are the top 2. What you go for depends on price and aesthetics. I hate the look of the red on the Asus so I went with the TP-Link.


and one more thing the Asus DSL-68U has an ADSL/VDSL modem built in. It just saves you from having to use an external modem.
does that mean DSL 68U is
faster than a modem (provided by my ISP) + Asus AC 68U ?
since DSL 68u is all in one will it be better and faster ?
or the default modem +Asus AC68U is faster ?


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There are higher end models than the R7000 but they aren't worth it. On paper they are better but in practice they often perform worse than the R7000. Plus they are 4x4:4 MIMO which no adapters support, most adapters don't even support 3x3:3.
> 
> Go for a PCIe adapter, they offer better performance. The Asus PCE-AC68 and TP-Link T9E are the top 2. What you go for depends on price and aesthetics. I hate the look of the red on the Asus so I went with the TP-Link.


is there a way to extend the anthenna from tp link t9e . like the asus pce ac 68u ?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> is there a way to extend the anthenna from tp link t9e . like the asus pce ac 68u ?


You can buy a third party antenna, or antenna extension cable.

Something like this for example (note that you would need 3 of them in this case): http://www.amazon.com/Generic-RP-SMA-Antenna-Extension-Magnetic/dp/B00KHKGLE2/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&qid=1444152095&sr=8-50&keywords=wifi+antenna


----------



## ASUSfreak

Euhm... OP, you just cannot use anything you like. There are some rules about gain and dB or you could end up having no signal at all or just blow up your router...

I'm serious! I just don't remember what it was...

Might only apply to 3th party antennas or also 3th party (extension) cables...

Search google or call in for smarte OCN-ers than me


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> You can buy a third party antenna, or antenna extension cable.
> 
> Something like this for example (note that you would need 3 of them in this case): http://www.amazon.com/Generic-RP-SMA-Antenna-Extension-Magnetic/dp/B00KHKGLE2/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&qid=1444152095&sr=8-50&keywords=wifi+antenna


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Euhm... OP, you just cannot use anything you like. There are some rules about gain and dB or you could end up having no signal at all or just blow up your router...
> 
> I'm serious! I just don't remember what it was...
> 
> Might only apply to 3th party antennas or also 3th party (extension) cables...
> 
> Search google or call in for smarte OCN-ers than me


is the anthenna gonna be better than pc asus 68u. the ones that comes with asus. ? will they work better ?
what do you mean explode router? using pcie like archer t9e and pce asus 68u can explode the router ?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Didn't read up to this point but here's this. These guys have recommended TP-Link two times in a row now (wdr-3600 and Archer C7)

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-wi-fi-router/

Oh and it's fully DD-WRT compatible.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Didn't read up to this point but here's this. These guys have recommended TP-Link two times in a row now (wdr-3600 and Archer C7)
> 
> http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-wi-fi-router/
> 
> Oh and it's fully DD-WRT compatible.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320173
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704241
which is better TP - Link Archer T9E or Asus PCE AC68u ?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320173
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704241
> which is better TP - Link Archer T9E or Asus PCE AC68u ?


Asus having mobile antenna's is a nice plus. But both of those look good.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Asus having mobile antenna's is a nice plus. But both of those look good.


oh cool i heard u could buy a add on to entend t9e anthenna. so i was wondering if it was worth it.
my router is ADSL 2+
would asus pc ac68u be compatible?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> oh cool i heard u could buy a add on to entend t9e anthenna. so i was wondering if it was worth it.
> my router is ADSL 2+
> would asus pc ac68u be compatible?


You mean your modem is ADSL 2+? Any modem is compatible with just about any router. Do you know if your modem is setup now as PPPOE or DHCP? Routers will support both but PPPOE is more of a hassle to setup in a new router.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> You mean your modem is ADSL 2+? Any modem is compatible with just about any router. Do you know if your modem is setup now as PPPOE or DHCP? Routers will support both but PPPOE is more of a hassle to setup in a new router.


would t9e and pc ac68u be fine on my modem ?
i know pce ac68u by asus comes with an extended anthenna
but should i buy tp link T9E and buy additional extended anthenna ?


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> is the anthenna gonna be better than pc asus 68u. the ones that comes with asus. ? will they work better ?
> what do you mean explode router? using pcie like archer t9e and pce asus 68u can explode the router ?


It's something about gain.. I'm sorry I don't know it anymore...

I have AC66U and wanted to do the same (external antenna's) so I asked a buddy of me.

He's into that a bit.

Was something about losing half the strenght if you choose wrong antenna or extension cable.

Other option was that you could blow up your router because it wanted to try to reach max gain or something...

I'm really sorry, don't want to scare you







but just be carefull what you choose. And ask others or search answers elsewhere (or in the shop)

If eg it's an ASUS antenna for the ASUS router, then it's OK ofcourse







but if choose 3th party... the numbers man, it's all in hte numbers









EDIT: I'll send him an email asking AGAIN what it was







so wait a bit until I get a reply...


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> It's something about gain.. I'm sorry I don't know it anymore...
> 
> I have AC66U and wanted to do the same (external antenna's) so I asked a buddy of me.
> 
> He's into that a bit.
> 
> Was something about losing half the strenght if you choose wrong antenna or extension cable.
> 
> Other option was that you could blow up your router because it wanted to try to reach max gain or something...
> 
> I'm really sorry, don't want to scare you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just be carefull what you choose. And ask others or search answers elsewhere (or in the shop)
> 
> If eg it's an ASUS antenna for the ASUS router, then it's OK ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if choose 3th party... the numbers man, it's all in hte numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'll send him an email asking AGAIN what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so wait a bit until I get a reply...


ill stick with asus then pce ac68u. it works fine with ADSL router right ? (supplied by my ISP provider)


----------



## ASUSfreak

Ok, now I got the info back









This is the info my buddy gave me:

* Best use longer antennas over longer cables (such high frequencies give lots of signal loss)

* A "stock" antenna has a gain of 5dB but a "stock" cable has a (insertion) loss of 4.5dB so you'll only gain 0.5dB...

* If you search for LONGER antennas, go for 8dB ones or more.

* If you buy cables, buy complete/finished cables (don't fix them yourself as their are lots of different connectors etc)

* Don't buy the cheapest cables (Chinese ones, not good reputation anymore.)

* If you have 2.4/5GHz router, be sure to buy a 2.4/5GHz antenna!

And about the explosion of router. That CAN happen if you have NO antenna or a bad antenna. Because the router needs to get rid of the power (Watt) by sending it in the air. If no or a bad antenna is the problem, it cannot release it's energy resulting in a possible destruction of router

Hope you got something about his tips


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> ill stick with asus then pce ac68u. it works fine with ADSL router right ? (supplied by my ISP provider)


Your ISP router is modem + router + switch + wifi - in - 1 device.

What you want to do is use your own router.

So in theory you only need a ISP modem. I askes my ISP to install ONLY the modem. They didn't like to do it, but they did (keep complaining about bad signal etc







)

The modem "translates" the internet-network with your-network, that's all. So which pakket should be send to where etc...

If you use multiple device in your homenetwork, they all use a different IP adress. Way to diffecult for internet to controll who is who and should connect with who









So your router (which has only 1 IP adres aka WAN) is in between. It collects all IP's from LAN (your network) and send it via WAN (thus 1 IP adres)

And so "internet" knows that any of your devices is still "one" IP adress.

And thus will your adapter work? Yes it will always work







Since your PCE-AC68 just connects (via IP) to your router. And that router tells internet (WAN) to send the package to whatever site your browsing


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Ok, now I got the info back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the info my buddy gave me:
> 
> * Best use longer antennas over longer cables (such high frequencies give lots of signal loss)
> 
> * A "stock" antenna has a gain of 5dB but a "stock" cable has a (insertion) loss of 4.5dB so you'll only gain 0.5dB...
> 
> * If you search for LONGER antennas, go for 8dB ones or more.
> 
> * If you buy cables, buy complete/finished cables (don't fix them yourself as their are lots of different connectors etc)
> 
> * Don't buy the cheapest cables (Chinese ones, not good reputation anymore.)
> 
> * If you have 2.4/5GHz router, be sure to buy a 2.4/5GHz antenna!
> 
> And about the explosion of router. That CAN happen if you have NO antenna or a bad antenna. Because the router needs to get rid of the power (Watt) by sending it in the air. If no or a bad antenna is the problem, it cannot release it's energy resulting in a possible destruction of router
> 
> Hope you got something about his tips


There is no way you are going to _*EXPLODE*_ your home consumer device. They simply don't ever push enough power or have high enough gain antennas for that to ever be a possibility. On the extreme end, you might burn out a few SMD components, but never anything violent or spectacular. You would have to move to high powered commercial use / outdoor networking before turning your router into a fireworks display ever even becomes within the realm of possibility.

As for aftermarket antennas and extensions, I think you're overthinking this one. Yes, extensions will always have some minor gain loss, but that is far preferable to having your signal completely blocked due to bad placement (you know, like directly attached to a big metal box full of EMI, AKA your computer). If you really needed that last dB you lost from the extension, just slap a higher gain antenna on there and you're good, but generally you can afford to drop quite a few dB before you actually have any meaningful impact on connection quality.

Now, I will agree that you should use well made antennas and extensions, rather than the cheapest junk you can find on ebay, but that goes for any product really.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Explode, blow up, all the same







native language is Dutch, so sometimes explaining myself 

And 5dB - 4,5dB = 0,5dB was his mail to me. And he gave me examples of antenna and cable









But as I told before: didn't want to make OP scared, just extra info to think about.


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Ok, now I got the info back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the info my buddy gave me:
> 
> * Best use longer antennas over longer cables (such high frequencies give lots of signal loss)
> 
> * A "stock" antenna has a gain of 5dB but a "stock" cable has a (insertion) loss of 4.5dB so you'll only gain 0.5dB...
> 
> * If you search for LONGER antennas, go for 8dB ones or more.
> 
> * If you buy cables, buy complete/finished cables (don't fix them yourself as their are lots of different connectors etc)
> 
> * Don't buy the cheapest cables (Chinese ones, not good reputation anymore.)
> 
> * If you have 2.4/5GHz router, be sure to buy a 2.4/5GHz antenna!
> 
> And about the explosion of router. That CAN happen if you have NO antenna or a bad antenna. Because the router needs to get rid of the power (Watt) by sending it in the air. If no or a bad antenna is the problem, it cannot release it's energy resulting in a possible destruction of router
> 
> Hope you got something about his tips


i heard ADSL router cant use with PCE Ac68U by asus is it true ?


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> i heard ADSL router cant use with PCE Ac68U by asus is it true ?


1) it's PCEAC68 with no U after







or you speak of a router, but then it's RT-AC68*U*









And why would it not work? It's a piece of wifi you put in your computer. And that makes a wifi connection to anything wifi-like, including asus router.

Unless I'm missing something???


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> 1) it's PCEAC68 with no U after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you speak of a router, but then it's RT-AC68*U*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why would it not work? It's a piece of wifi you put in your computer. And that makes a wifi connection to anything wifi-like, including asus router.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something???


https://www.asus.com/Networking/PCEAC68/ this is the product i want to buy
my router is ADSL 2 (provided by my isp)
so would that https://www.asus.com/Networking/PCEAC68/ work ? can i connect the wifi and be online ?
sorry im utterly confuse


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> so would that work ?


YES!









Doesn't matter if your ADSL or another ISP. Whatever ISP you use, they connect you to the netzzz and the router, modem, whatever they install connects to your "local" network (your computer(s))

That is, if your ADSL router does send WiFI signal ofcourse


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if your ADSL or another ISP. Whatever ISP you use, they connect you to the netzzz and the router, modem, whatever they install connects to your "local" network (your computer(s))
> 
> That is, if your ADSL router does send WiFI signal ofcourse


rep + for you thanks for clearing it. ill just get asus pce 68 !


----------



## danielhowk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if your ADSL or another ISP. Whatever ISP you use, they connect you to the netzzz and the router, modem, whatever they install connects to your "local" network (your computer(s))
> 
> That is, if your ADSL router does send WiFI signal ofcourse


hi is asus pc ac68 a wireless ac wave 2 ? like


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielhowk*
> 
> hi is asus pc ac68 a wireless ac wave 2 ? like


Your answer is IN the video you posted









YES it's wave 2 altho no one ever use that term or name









It's just selling advertisement.

But it is true what Linus says in the movie. So if you understand that video, you're good to go!

The router and WiFi card you want from ASUS both have 3 antenna's making it "wave 2"

But if you're the only one using internet it won't make a differencce. Heck even with 1 family you won't notice a difference (unles all of the sudden they ALL want to STREAM a movie ayt once







)

Then again ASUS sells routers with 4, 6 and IIRC 8 antenna's as well









But same principle: then your devices MUST support this also to use it's benefit. It has also to do with the chipset inside the router: 8 antennas WAUW GREAT. Yes it can be IF the chipset is say a 4+4 thing and not a 8x 1 thing







--> meaning: 4 up and 4 down at SAME time and not 8 devices 1 by 1


----------

